# Headphones for 1.5k



## omega44-xt (Oct 18, 2014)

I want to buy a headphone, over the head type......... Budget - 1.5k (strictly, can't increase)

My current headphone is this one:
Sony MDR MA100
It's right side stopped working after my trip(it was in my suitcase). It had over the ear design & was comfortable to use for long time.

So I need a new one. I'll use it primarily with my laptop (music, movies & gaming) as I use my Sennheiser CX180 with my phone.

I've shortlisted these one:
Philips SHL3105WT/00 Over-the-ear Headphone vs Sony MDR-XB450 On-the-ear Headphone vs Audio Technica ATH-S100 BGR On-the-ear Headphones: Compare Headphones: Flipkart.com

I'm bit leaned over the Sony one because of fold-able design
Any other good option ?? Which one should I go for ?


----------



## RaymondP (Oct 25, 2014)

Try JBL headset.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 25, 2014)

JBL Tempo is over my budget..........

Anyways, I gave order for Sony MDR XB450


----------

